# Hobby Lobby Stores Defy Closure Order & I am so mad



## Em in Ohio (Apr 1, 2020)

quoted from Business Insider: "Hobby Lobby is defying state-mandated lockdowns by quietly reopening stores, including nearly all of its stores in Wisconsin and Ohio.
A March 28 memo obtained by Business Insider equipped managers with talking points for "how to respond and communicate if visited by a local authority that asks why we are open."
"I used to love working for this company, but since this pandemic, I've seen how callous and irresponsible it has been," an Ohio employee told Business Insider.
Hobby Lobby did not respond to Business Insider's request for comment."
I'M SO ANGRY - I think their assets should be seized. I think they should be put in over-crowded jails. What do you think?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

What does it matter?  People can choose to shop there or not.

In the meanwhile, the stimulus package has certain expectations that businesses must meet so maybe that’s why they reopened.  Employees need their paychecks and insurance, maybe that’s why they reopened.  Or maybe they are callous and irresponsible.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 1, 2020)

I think ONE thread about this would have been plenty.   

God, the hysteria is exhausting.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 1, 2020)

"What does it matter? People can choose to shop there or not. "

The law doesn't apply to the rich?  


C'est Moi said:


> I think ONE thread about this would have been plenty.
> 
> God, the hysteria is exhausting.


Sorry you're tired.

- By the way, the double post was accidental.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

Don’t worry about it.  We’re human and ALL make mistakes.


----------

